# Poll: What age are your bunnies



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi again everybunny,
taking a poll to see what ages all of your bunnies are? 
and what are their colours and breeds?
My French lop Coco is 7 years and still acs like a teen


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

My black & white dutch is 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mine is just under a year,,,,,,,,,,,,,,( dont know what sort he is though,)


----------



## Chikadee (Mar 26, 2008)

Mine is coming up for 2, but I dont kno his breed

How do I post a pic on here?
xxxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> mine is just under a year,,,,,,,,,,,,,,( dont know what sort he is though,)


awwwwwwww so cute


----------



## Benson67 (Jan 14, 2008)

My youngest are 6 weeks and my oldest it 12 years.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

My 7 yr. old rabbit has just given me a surpurb litter of five and dad is 9 yr. old from another breeder.
I also imported 3 rabbits from the continent one of which gave birth on the 1st March.

So my rabbits range between 2 days old to 9 years old.


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

Benson67 said:


> My youngest are 6 weeks and my oldest it 12 years.


 WOW 12 years? 
I've read that rabbits can live up to 14-15 years, but I've never personally seen one that old myself but I know they do


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

MADgical-Animals-UK said:


> My 7 yr. old rabbit has just given me a surpurb litter of five and dad is 9 yr. old from another breeder.
> I also imported 3 rabbits from the continent one of which gave birth on the 1st March.
> 
> Ok now those are Superbunnies


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Not realy as most of my OAP's died off last year.

Now if I can get a rabbit to live to 12+ years I don't see why pet owners can't do it, I put it down to the way I feed my rabbits.

Their standard feed is pellets then on top of that they get all the fruit and veg I can afford during the winter, from now onwards they will get as much wild greens as I can pick.

Any young I have start to eat what ever I feed the adults as soon as they start to leave the nest and eat on their own, so my young are eating veg and fruit by the age of four or five weeks and long before they leave to go to new homes.


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks MADgical for the tips on keeping our rabbits for a long time, I would love my bun Coco to live 12+ years as I would be lost without her, VERY close bond with her, 
by the way MADgical- your furry friends are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

cocoboda said:


> ,
> by the way MADgical- your furry friends are BEAUTIFUL!


In a couple of weeks when I have finished the the pictures in the camera I will be able to let you all see both of my litters.
So keep watching this space.


----------



## suki001 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi. I've got two giant continental bunnies who were both 1 on 31/03/2008. They are brother and sister and both between 7 and 8 Kgs.


----------



## mandysaitta (Apr 6, 2008)

my bunny is 18 mths old now and has just become a daddy to 6 ; i dont know what breed he is....


----------



## mandysaitta (Apr 6, 2008)

this is floppy he is 18mths old and just become a daddy to 6 little cuties....i dont know what breed he is, maybe some out there may know and let me know ....


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

i have an orange rex male called mischief he is 4 mths old


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks all for your replies so far, 
You all have BEAUTIFUL bunnies! Here's anothe pic of my frenchie coco
she's 7 years and she's the love of my life !


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> my bunny is 18 mths old now and has just become a daddy to 6 ; i dont know what breed he is....


She looks to me like a mini rex but I'm not sure


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

sorry I meant HE looks like a mini rex


----------



## mandysaitta (Apr 6, 2008)

i dont know because he has long hair that comes over his face like a fringe lol and he has a long piece of hair that comes from the sides of his face like a moustache


----------



## mandysaitta (Apr 6, 2008)

here are two photo's of him when hes just been brushed


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Mandysaitta, sorry I'm not too sure what breed he is but he is just too CUTE


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

cocoboda said:


> She looks to me like a mini rex but I'm not sure


Mini rex or come to that any rex has very short fur and it stands up on end, the coat should look like velvet.

With your rabbit it has long fur on the head suggesting that it maybe a lionhead cross or even a true lionhead but one that is not up to the show stands so it got sold as a pet.

Take a look at the following site The British Rabbit Council
Following is a mini rex


----------



## michelle.pawz (Apr 25, 2008)

I have 2,
My lopy Diesel is 6 month old and my girly nethy Dora is coming up to 3 now .


----------



## Rabbit (Apr 26, 2008)

My boy is a black otter Netherland dwarf and he is going to be 2 in july.
His wife is a REW and is going to be 2 in september I think.
And my outhe bunny is a black and white dutch and she is somewhere between 2 and 3.


----------



## KrisNic (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Mine is 8 1/2 months...not sure what he is...but from looking at the differenet kinds of breeds he looks like a rex or beveren...I stole him from my neighbor he rasies them for food!  Hes an very elderly man...98 almost...I think its wrong but how do you change a man of that age ways?


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for all replies so far eveyone, all have beautiful bunnies


----------



## bunnyanne3 (Dec 13, 2008)

My british giant doe Bramble is a year old.
My english angora doe is a year old.
my frenh lop buck is comming up to 4
My flemish giant cross is 6 months old


----------



## nicolap (Aug 26, 2008)

maizy a female black and white dutch 2 1/2 years old 
solo a male yellow and white dutch 2 1/2 years old


----------



## pete1889 (Dec 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> here are two photo's of him when hes just been brushed


omg how cute is that


----------

